# Abbreviated routines.



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Has many people been on these short routnes like in stuart mcroberts beyond brawn books and such like?

I train in similar way, to me why flog myself into the ground doing four exercises for a body part,when one or at the most two will do.

And why do four to six sets per exercise when i can hammer a bodypart in two sets?(not counting my warm up sets)

Or am i on the wrong track?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good to me:thumbup1:


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Horses for courses I say, I find I respond better to high volume, 24 sets per bodypart, others gain from lower volume and higher frequency, full body routines one exercise per body part...there have been studies that suggest low volume and high frequency is the way to go if natural, its not for me though.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Turkey said:


> Horses for courses I say, I find I respond better to high volume, 24 sets per bodypart, others gain from lower volume and higher frequency, full body routines one exercise per body part...there have been studies that suggest low volume and high frequency is the way to go if natural, its not for me though.


Are you training natural turkey?

Like you say if your body responds to high volume ,youd be a fool to change it down.I used to lose my pump after seven or eight sets.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Im on the natch 

I followed stuart mcroberts beyond brawn for about 8 months. I gained, but slowly. But looking back my arms did not grow at all. I went onto 5x5 for 6 months and made good gains everywhere but my arms. I have moved onto a 3 day split training at high volume and my arms have started to grow, finally.

The thing is, I never had a single injury doing the abreviated routine, No injuries doing 5x5. Since doing high volume I have strained the radial nerve in my arm and put my back out, yet made good gains.

So I suppose its horses for courses.


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes mate I'm natty for now I'll be doing a cycle in the near future though.

Iv been training 2 years seriously, started off doing a full body routine focusing on compounds 3-4 times a week, I got stronger but not much bigger, then a mate of mine who is up to his eye balls in steroids talked me into following his 5 day split, I was sceptical at first, thinking these high volume splits were designed with steroid users in mind not natural trainers, but after about 6 weeks I could see the changes so I stuck with it.

I know alot of people swear by just sticking to the basic compounds though and gain very well, but can't gain from doing huge volume routines.

its all trail and error/experimenting, I don't think there is any "right" way to train, we just have to find what works for us individualy


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

maxie said:


> And why do four to six sets per exercise when i can hammer a bodypart in two sets?(not counting my warm up sets)
> 
> Or am i on the wrong track?


It should only take one set, you do multiple routines because your body is rather complicated and it is impossible to isolate sections of the body, so the routines we do are a compromise, but when you finish a set that muscle should be exhausted, over time I have learnt trends work for while but people always return to the cores, how you do them is subjective to preference but the core aim never changes neither does the routine


----------

